# hilfe beim erstellen einer formel



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

hallo alle zusammen!
aus eigenem interesse habe ich es mir zur aufgabe gemacht die geometrien verschiedener bikes mal genauer unter die lupe zu nehmen. als erstes wollte ich dabei die aufwärtsbeschleunigung beim tippen als funktion der geschwindigkeit und des radstandes aufstellen. es geht also um die frage wie stark wirkt sich der radstand beim tippen auf die sprunghöhe aus. gleich zu beginn drängen sich ein paar fragen bezüglich des bewegungsablaufs auf die ich unbedingt vorher geklärt haben möchte. in der zu betrachtenden situation tippen wir mit dem vorderrad eine ausreichend hohe wand an. wir tippen also nicht nur kurz gegen die kante sondern wirklich gegen die wand, sodass wir die bewegung bis zum extremsten winkel ausführen können. 
leider muss ich mich nun auf erfahrungswerte stützen. welchen winkel muss man beim aufprall mindestens haben damit die bewegung hinhaut, und man nicht vorne überkippt? hängt das ganze von eurer geschwindigkeit ab oder ist das relativ egal? bei welchem winkel ca springt ihr endgültig ab(maximaler winkel). meine überlegungen gehen dahin, dass man unabhängig vom radstand immer einen festen winkel beim tippen mit dem vr abrollt. zb. 20° vom aufprall bis zum absprung. der längere radstand hätte dann bei gleicher ausführung der bewegung (gleicher abrollwinkel) einen längeren beschleunigungsweg zur folge. auf dieser annahme möchte ich mein modell stützen, wenn ihr der meinung seid, dass sie realistisch ist. was meint ihr?
gruss


----------



## Levelboss (22. Oktober 2007)

(weniger im forum abhängen)² + mehr rad fahren * arctan(lenkwinkel) = krasse Kante hart getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Oktober 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> (weniger im forum abhängen)² + mehr rad fahren * arctan(lenkwinkel) = krasse Kante hart getippt



Baaam, ba baam.. schön weghaun die Kante!


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> (weniger im forum abhängen)² + mehr rad fahren * arctan(lenkwinkel) = krasse Kante hart getippt



es gibt menschen die besitzen ein grundliegendes mathematisches und physikalisches verständnis, dass ihnen erlaubt sich für mehr als nur die reine ausübung ihres sportlichen hobbies zu interessieren felix. vl glaubst du ja dass moderne rahmen noch per zufall entwickelt werden. ich nicht! von einem studenten und so guten fahrer hätte ich allerdings mehr erwartet. 
gruss


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> als erstes wollte ich dabei die aufwärtsbeschleunigung beim tippen als funktion der geschwindigkeit und des radstandes aufstellen. ...
> auf dieser annahme möchte ich mein modell stützen, wenn ihr der meinung seid, dass sie realistisch ist. was meint ihr?
> gruss



welchen einfluss hat der typ, der das rad beschleunigt?
so ein modell kann nicht funktionieren, weil der faktor beik einen deutlich geringeren einfluss hat als der faktor mensch.


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> welchen einfluss hat der typ, der das rad beschleunigt?
> so ein modell kann nicht funktionieren, weil der faktor beik einen deutlich geringeren einfluss hat als der faktor mensch.



die sprungbeschleunigung des fahrers nach oben ergibt sich aus seiner eigenen beschleunigung mit der er sich vom tretlager abdrückt plus die beschleunigung des tretlagers auf dem er steht. man kann sie also getrennt voneinander betrachten.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen!
> aus eigenem interesse habe ich es mir zur aufgabe gemacht die geometrien verschiedener bikes mal genauer unter die lupe zu nehmen. als erstes wollte .....



   ich hab BWL studiert, nich Mathe!
Aber ich denke mal Du wirst das schon hinkriegen. Also ich denke mla der Winkel beim Tippen muss mindestens 45Grad sein, oder nich? Also der Wink zwischen horozontaler Achse des Bikes und Boden (wenn man davon ausgeht dass sich der Boden zur Wand im rechten Winkel verhält), denn wenn es weniger als 45Grad währen, würde sich die Kraft nach unten auswirken und nicht nach oben, meinste nich???
Die Geschwindigkeit spielt auch ne Rolle, da sie ja die Kraft für die Aufwärtsbewegung bestimmt, obwohl es da bestimmt auch ne vMax gibt bei der sich der Effekt nicht erhöt sondern evtl negativer auswirkt (Gabelbruch  ). Allerdings hängt das ja auch davon ab wie hart Du das Vorderrad gegen die Kante donnerst, ich krieg das ja nie richtig hin und berühr die schei55 Kante immer nur leicht, also is der Effekt fast gleich null! 

Aber Du könntest ja von nem "best case Szenario" (ein BWL spruch  ) ausgehen, also den idealen Tipper aufzeichnen und den dann berechnen! Dann könntest Du Deine Variablen reinknallen und damit experimientieren! Natürlich wirst Du das alles nich 100% belegen können, weil jeder ne etwas andere Technick hat, aber wie uns ja der gute Chebyshev schon gelehrt hat fallen 89% der Fälle in 3 Standardabweichungen!!!!!! (ja, ich hab im Studium auch ab und zu mla aufgepasst). 

Aber die Idee an sich finde ich echt geil, sowas mal mathematisch auszurechnen und versuchen zu belegen! Ich hatte auch mal die Idee die Ideale Trial Geometrie auszurechnen, aber ich hab keinen Plan von Mathe  

Wenn Du mit Deiner Sache fertig bist, dann sag mal bescheid. Und danach hab ich ne neue Aufgabe für Dich, da darfst Du dann berechnen wie gross die Warscheinlichkeit ist dass ich an nem Samstag abend ne Alte in der Disco abschleppe... als Einfluss-Variablen nehmen wir Promille Wert, Körpergeruch und letzte Selbstbefriedigung...


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

hehe ja der gute alte chebychev, wie ich ihn hasse*g*

das mit den mindestens 45° habe ich mir auch so überlegt. das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich die vorwärtsbewegung im moment des aupralls 50:50 nach oben und nach vorne aufteilt. könnte dann immer noch kritisch für die armmuskulatur werden :-D
je niedriger das vr, desto grösser ist die aufwärtsbewegung im verhältnis zur vorwärts bewegung. wobei wenn man schon fast ganz an der wand steht sich nicht mehr viel nach oben hin tut wenn man das hr noch näher zur wand rollt. das verhältnis zwischen höhe und entfernung bei festem radstand genügt einer einfachen wurzelfunktion. 
was aber passiert wenn man 10cm über dem boden tippt können wir uns ja alle denken ;-)

meine arbeit wird vermutlich darauf hinauslaufen so einen festen abrollwinkel für mein modell anzunehmen, da ich ja nur die verschiedenen radstände mit einem koeffizientn versehen möchte die sie vergleichbar machen. zufriedenstellend wären koeffizienten die unabhängig sind von der geschwindigkeit und dem winkel.


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> als Einfluss-Variablen nehmen wir Promille Wert, Körpergeruch und letzte Selbstbefriedigung...



lach! das spielt alles keine rolle solange du ihr zuhörst


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du dir im Wettkampf beim Antippen eines Steines auch soviel Gedanken machst werden die 2 min. Sektionszeit bei dir nicht reichen. Am Ende ist deine ganze Überlegung absolut sinnlos weil jeder Fahrer seine eigene Lieblingsgeo hat und das ist dann meistens auch noch abhängig von der Größe des Fahrers.

Naja, der Winter kommt langsam und so steigt auch wieder die Anzahl der dummen Einfälle...oh man mathematische Formeln beim Trial, dass hat gerade noch gefehlt  

Ach ja, wird man von dir dann auch mal einen Rahmen zu sehn bekommen der aus diesen Berechnungen entstehen soll oder ist das rein theoretisches gelaber wie man es hier im Forum meistens hört ?


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Oktober 2007)

lool des is echt der beschissenste thread, den ich hier seit 2001 gelesen hab... bist bestimmt son langhaariger, Physik studierender nerd..  

Trialsport und Wissenschaft.. soweit kommts noch... is ja schon lächerlich genug, dass Joachim Will oder wie der heisst beim Training vom _bikes in motion_ Team Blutabnahmen gemacht hat.. lol hab da mal auf der Seite ein Bild gesehen... den genauen Hintergrund kenn ich jetz natürlich nich, aber es sah trotzdem lächerlich aus.. "hohoooo wir sind das professionelle _bikes in motion_ Team und mithilfe von Blutabnahmen und Leistungstests während des Trainings - die wir sofort vor Ort mithilfe eines Laptops ausgewertet haben - konnten wir genaue Rückschlüsse auf den momentanen Leistungsstand ziehen, Leistungssteigerungen mithilfe von Diagrammen veranschaulichen und letztendlich das Training auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse der Fahrer abstimmen.." blablablaba lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (22. Oktober 2007)

Noch'n Wort gegen Langhaarige und's setzt 'nen nicht mädchenhaften und unnerdigen Schwinger!  

@_dubbel_: Findest du alle Threads zum Thema Physik per Suche oder schickt die Foren-Software mittlerweile schon direkt E-Mails an dich, wenn das Wort nur irgendwo in 'nem Post fällt?!


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

dieser thread stellt eine wissenschaftliche diskussion bereit. wer dem niveau nicht gewachsen ist kann sich ja gere raushalten. zwingt einen ja keiner.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Oktober 2007)

i love chris king


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> lool des is echt der beschissenste thread, den ich hier seit 2001 gelesen hab... bist bestimmt son langhaariger, Physik studierender nerd..



Meine Fresse, es gibt im Trial aber auch echt viele Deppen! Es reicht schon dass der MSC Trialer hier immer behinderte Kommentare abgibt und sich mit dem trialsrider battelt.
Wenns Euch nicht passt dass luckygambler hier was mit Mathe macht, dann ignoriert den Thread doch einfach! Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn ich während meiner Uni Zeit mal den Sport für n Projekt hätte einbringen können und nich immer nur Porter, Kütting und Konsorten zu lesen!
Immer alles gleich schlecht machen zeugt nicht gerade von Intelligenz, aber die kann man hier wohl auch nich erwarten, da muss ich wohl zum Ausgleich ab und zu mla im Golf-Sport Forum vorbeischauen!


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Naja, der Winter kommt langsam und so steigt auch wieder die Anzahl der dummen Einfälle...oh man mathematische Formeln beim Trial, dass hat gerade noch gefehlt



wer 20 zoll fährt hat mit tippen auch nicht viel am hut. 
und jetzt darfst du 3 mal raten warum!


----------



## insane (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ...Trialsport und Wissenschaft.. soweit kommts noch... is ja schon lächerlich genug, dass Joachim Will oder wie der heisst beim Training vom _bikes in motion_ Team Blutabnahmen gemacht hat.. lol hab da mal auf der Seite ein Bild gesehen...




Ist zwar OT und man kann zwar vom Joachim Will und bikes in motion halten was man will, aber ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran entdecken, moderne Leistungsdiagnostik im Trialsport einzusetzten. Wer Trial wettkampfmäßig auf hohem Niveau betreiben möchte wird über kurz oder lang eh nicht daran vorbeikommen. 

Beim Trial spielt zwar die Fahrtechnik und das "Gefühl fürs Bike" eine wichtige Rolle, aber international (auf Dauer) erfolgreich, wird nur der sein, der auch abseits vom Trialrad trainiert. ( Meine Meinung).

Und sei das nur, um die muskulären Gegenspieler der Muskelpartien zu trainieren, die beim Trial belastet werden und so Haltungsschäden etc. vorzubeugen.

So weit ich weiß hat auch ein Marko Hösel viel abseits vom Rad trainiert und sich in der Mukkibude gequält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, es gibt im Trial aber auch echt viele Deppen! Es reicht schon dass der MSC Trialer hier immer behinderte Kommentare abgibt und sich mit dem trialsrider battelt.
> Wenns Euch nicht passt dass luckygambler hier was mit Mathe macht, dann ignoriert den Thread doch einfach! Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn ich während meiner Uni Zeit mal den Sport für n Projekt hätte einbringen können und nich immer nur Porter, Kütting und Konsorten zu lesen!
> Immer alles gleich schlecht machen zeugt nicht gerade von Intelligenz, aber die kann man hier wohl auch nich erwarten, da muss ich wohl zum Ausgleich ab und zu mla im Golf-Sport Forum vorbeischauen!



Oh ja und du bist die Intelligenzbestie schlecht hin. Für mich klingt ihr beiden wie 2 arrogante Studenten die hier ihr Wissen zum besten geben wollen und vielleicht noch hoffen dafür ein bißl Anerkennung zu bekommen. Alter das ist ein Trialforum und kein Mathematikforum aber scheinbar besitzt du selber nicht die nötige Intelligenz um den Sinn dieses Forums zu verstehn. 

Und ja. Am besten du verkaufst dein Trialbike und kaufst dir ne Golfausrüstung. Ich glaube der Sport würde dir echt besser stehn..lol



luckygambler schrieb:


> wer 20 zoll fährt hat mit tippen auch nicht viel am hut.
> und jetzt darfst du 3 mal raten warum!



Also ich kann mit meinem kurzen 20" noch relativ gut Tippen  Ein Beweisvideo wäre kein Problem.


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit meinem kurzen 20" noch relativ gut Tippen  Ein Beweisvideo wäre kein Problem.



natürlich gehts aber man brauch es nicht weils nicht besonders effektiv ist.


----------



## insane (22. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> natürlich gehts aber man brauch es nicht weils nicht besonders effektiv ist.



mmh, finde es gibt viele 20 Zöller, die mit tippen verdammt hohe Stufen bewältigen...


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

jeder hier im forum hat sich schonmal gefragt ob er mit einer anderen geo besser zurecht käme. 
es wird auch nicht als ergebnis herauskommen dass 20 zoller nicht tippen können. 
es geht z.B. darum wie viel stärker das tretlager ab dem aufprall des vr nach oben gedrückt wird, wenn man den radstand um eine gewisse strecke verlängert hat. was ich schonmal sagen kann ist, dass der effekt immer intensiver oder schlechter wird (eines von beiden, bin mir noch nicht sicher) wenn ich den radstand nochmal und nochmal verlängern würde. das liegt einfach daran, dass die kettenstrebenlänge dabei gleich bleibt. vl ist der anstieg von 1090mm zu 1095mm bereits so gering, dass man durch die länge viel mehr einbussen in der wendigkeit hat, als sich die 5mm für den radstand lohnen. vl sind diese 5mm aber ja noch intensiver als der sprung von 1040 nach 1045. 
solche fragen die (auch hier im forum) immer wieder gerne gestellt und beantwortet werden, sollen eine wissenschaftliche grundlage bekommen und auf diese weise einen direkten vergleich der geometrien ermöglichen, ohne dass der faktor mensch dabei eine rolle spielt. 
wer wünscht sich das nicht?
(ausserdem werden hier geometrien betrachtet welche sich teilweise nur um 5mm unterscheiden. ein mensch ist wohl kaum in der lage den gefühlten effekt objektiv messen oder erfühlen zu können)

wer bedenken hat, dass ein hier vorgestelltes modell nicht realistisch ist, darf gerne begründet kritik äussern und auf diese weise helfen das model zu verbessern. 
gruss


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Und ja. Am besten du verkaufst dein Trialbike und kaufst dir ne Golfausrüstung. Ich glaube der Sport würde dir echt besser stehn..lol



1. brauch ich mein Bike nich verkaufen um mir ne Ausrüstung zu holen
2. hab ich bereits ne sehr gute Golf Ausrüstung zu Hause... und Handicap 18,8 falls es Dich interessiert  

Ich hab den Sinn dieses Forums sehr wohl verstanden und ich will hier auch nich rummeckern oder klugschei55sen!! Aber wie gesagt, lasst den luckygambler doch machen was er will, und wenn er sich dafür hier im Forum Anregungen holt is das doch ok, oder nicht?
Wenn man Threads verbieten sollte, dann wenn jemand nen neuen Thread aufmacht um was zu verkaufen, sowas finde ich schei55e! 
Also, nix für ungut....


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn luckygambler sich für die Physik beim Trialsport interessiert, dann is des schön und gut, aber ich hoff, dass hier keiner ernsthaft n Beitrag dazu leistet. Sei es auch nur in Form von "ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu" Kommentaren a la "also ich denk, ich fahr immer in mittlerer Jogging-Geschwindigkeit ans Hindernis ran.. und tipp dann immer in nem Winkel von vielleicht xy Grad die Kante an.. genauen Wert weiss ich natürlich nich.." blabalbala 
Von "nachher trialen gehen und die Antippwinkel mithilfe von Videoaufzeichnung analysieren und Lichtschranken aufstellen, um die Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit zu messen" wollen wir erst gar nich reden.. lolerskates...

---------------------------------

*Mein Tipp: *Erst mal lieber n paar Jahre trial fahren und sich mit den versch. Techniken ausnandersetzen, Erfahrungswerte sammeln, wie man was und wo antippen muss, damit man oben stehen bleibt usw. und DANN kann man meinetwegen den Physikkram mit reinbringen, wenns sein muss.. 

Soll soviel heissen wie: *erstmal Ahnung vom Trialsport selber haben, bevor man sich mit der Physik dahinter beschäftigt!* Ich sag des vor allem deswegen, weil du n ziemlicher newbie im Trial bist und dich nich wirklich auskennst in Sachen Parts, Fahrtechniken usw... (was ja auch nich weiter schlimm is - jeder fängt mal an) des schließ ich aus den threads die du bisher so aufgemacht hast...

Aber selbst wenn hier der Hobbyphysiker am Ende ne tolle Formel aufgestellt hat, geht die ganze Sache trotz allem weit an der Realität vorbei! Denn kaum stellt man nen Fahrer aufs bike und lässt ihn mal tippen, wird er mit ziemlicher Sicherheit alle seine tollen Erkenntnisse zunichte machen! Denn der Fahrer wird einfach gegen die Kante holzen und son krassen bounce vom Hinterrad bekommen, dass er trotzdem hochkommt! Und Dr. Luckygambler steht dann in seinem weißen Kittel mit Taschenrechner und Stoppuhr daneben und weint "Das kann doch nicht sein! Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich! Dein Radstand ist viel zu kurz, als dass du mit so einer niedrigen Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit die Kante trotzdem hochkommst!"..

(ich hab grad viel Zeit)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn hier der Hobbyphysiker am Ende ne tolle Formel aufgestellt hat, geht die ganze Sache trotz allem weit an der Realität vorbei! Denn kaum stellst man nen Fahrer aufs bike und lässt ihn mal tippen, wird er mit ziemlicher Sicherheit alle seine tollen Erkenntnisse zunichte machen! Denn der Fahrer wird einfach gegen die Kante holzen und son krassen bounce vom Hinterrad bekommen, dass er trotzdem hochkommt! Und Dr. Luckygambler steht dann in seinem weißen Kittel mit Taschenrechner und Stoppuhr daneben und weint "Das kann doch nicht sein! Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich! Dein Radstand ist viel zu kurz, als dass du mit so einer niedrigen Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit die Kante trotzdem hochkommst!"..
> 
> (ich hab grad viel Zeit)


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Oktober 2007)

insane schrieb:


> aber ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran entdecken, moderne Leistungsdiagnostik im Trialsport einzusetzten. Wer Trial wettkampfmäßig auf hohem Niveau betreiben möchte wird über kurz oder lang eh nicht daran vorbeikommen.
> 
> So weit ich weiß hat auch ein Marko Hösel viel abseits vom Rad trainiert und sich in der Mukkibude gequält.



Leistungsdiagnostik... lol Allein des Wort in nem Trialforum zu lesen, is schon n Witz. Des is ja wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.. im übertragenen Sinn...
Dass man mit Muckibude mehr Performance rausholen kann, steht außer Frage. Aber beim Trial spielen andere Faktoren ne größere Rolle. Erfahrung, Fahrtechnik, und vielleicht noch "motorische/koordinative Begabung".. 

Hösel hat so ziemlich als einziger in D n professionellen Trainer und des war auch mit n Grund, warum er so erfolgreich war. Aber meiner Meinung nach lag seine Stärke im mentalen Bereich. Denn rein vom Fahrerischen her, sind ihm die Spanier und Franzosen und vielleicht sogar der Straube überlegen. Aber Training und Wettkampf sind ja zwei Paar Schuhe und letztendlich gewinnt nicht immer der mit den besten skills (Spanier, Franzosen usw.)...

Und dass im Pro-Bereich nix ohne Training abseits vom Rad geht, stimmt sicher nicht! Rate mal, wieviel Zeit Hermance, Caisso oder Vinco in der Muckibude verbringen? Gar keine! Wenn ich mich recht erinner, meinte Hermance mal, dass er nur ab und zu mal da war, aber es dann gelassen hat. Caisso und Vinco sind nich mehr ganz oben, aber immer noch mind. unter den Top 5-10. Und das nur weil sie Routine haben und seit 20 Jahren nix anderes als Trial machen!



> (ausserdem werden hier geometrien betrachtet welche sich teilweise nur um 5mm unterscheiden. ein mensch ist wohl kaum in der lage den gefühlten effekt objektiv messen oder erfühlen zu können)



Womit mir wieder beim Thema "Ahnung vom Trialsport, Material, Erfahrung usw." wären... Ich merk sehr wohl nen Unterschied, wenn mein Radstand 5-10mm länger/kürzer is oder ich hinten n Reifen fahr, der 200g leichter is!


----------



## insane (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Leistungsdiagnostik... lol Allein des Wort in nem Trialforum zu lesen, is schon n Witz. Des is ja wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.. im übertragenen Sinn...



Warum? Ist in anderen Sportarten gang und gäbe. Auch ein 100 Meter Sprinter lässt sich regelmäßig untersuchen, obwohl er doch _nur_ geradeaus rennen muss. Ich denke insbesondere in der Saisonplanung würde sich im Trial noch viel optimieren lassen. Traingspläne so aufzustellen, dass man beim Saisonhighlight optimal eingestellt ist. Und um vernünftige Trainingspläne aufzustellen, ist es einfach absolut erforderlich, dass man weiß in welcher körperlichen Verfassung ein Sportler ist und man von Zeit zu Zeit kontrolliert ob alles im grünen Bereich ist.



ChrisKing schrieb:


> Dass man mit Muckibude mehr Performance rausholen kann, steht außer Frage. Aber beim Trial spielen andere Faktoren ne größere Rolle. Erfahrung, Fahrtechnik, und vielleicht noch "motorische/koordinative Begabung"
> [...]
> Und dass im Pro-Bereich nix ohne Training abseits vom Rad geht, stimmt sicher nicht! Rate mal, wieviel Zeit Hermance, Caisso oder Vinco in der Muckibude verbringen? Gar keine! Wenn ich mich recht erinner, meinte Hermance mal, dass er nur ab und zu mal da war, aber es dann gelassen hat. Caisso und Vinco sind nich mehr ganz oben, aber immer noch mind. unter den Top 5-10. Und das nur weil sie Routine haben und seit 20 Jahren nix anderes als Trial machen!



Ich wollte damit auch überhaupt nicht sagen, dass nur Hantelstemmer ein hohes Niveau erreichen können. Es ist aber nun mal so, das beim Trial (wie eigentlich in jeder Sportart) nicht alle Muskelpartien gleich stark beansprucht werden. Und eine einseitige Belastung kann nicht gut sein. Vielleicht gehen die Topfahrer wirklich nie in die Kraftkammer, bzw. treiben keinen "Ausgleichssport" (muss ja nicht unbedingt die Mukkibude sein). Aber wer sagt dir denn, dass die dann in 10 Jahren immer noch gut drauf sind, und keine Haltungsschäden davon tragen? 

Insgesamt bin ich der Meinung, dass Trial was Trainingsmethodik, Saison- und Wettkampfvorbereitung immer noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Auch wenn die Topfahrer natürlich absolut beeindruckende Leistungen bringen.

Außerdem find ich es traurig, wenn man Leuten verbieten will sich Gedanken zu ihrem Sport zu machen. Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt es einem selbst mal zu Gute.

Aber vielleicht bist du auch einfach ein Grantler, der halt immer mal dagegen stänkern muss...


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2007)

insane schrieb:


> Warum? Ist in anderen Sportarten gang und gäbe. Auch ein 100 Meter Sprinter lässt sich regelmäßig untersuchen, ...


andererseits wird auch ein schachspieler, der international auf höchstem niveau spielt, nicht auf die idee kommen, laktat messen zu lassen. 
dein vergleich hinkt. mir ist absolut schleierhaft, wieso man beim trail was mit laktatdiagnostik erreichen will (über ne erläuterung würde ich mich freuen). 

und auf ähnlichem niveau findet diese suche nach ner formel statt, um wieder die kurve zum thema zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du mit Deiner Sache fertig bist, dann sag mal bescheid. Und danach hab ich ne neue Aufgabe für Dich, da darfst Du dann berechnen wie gross die Warscheinlichkeit ist dass ich an nem Samstag abend ne Alte in der Disco abschleppe... als Einfluss-Variablen nehmen wir Promille Wert, Körpergeruch und letzte Selbstbefriedigung...  :lol

  

Schon schade wie sich Hier leute an die kaare pissen die die gleichen 
Intressen teilen.....aber naja...
jedem des seine !!...


----------



## insane (22. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> andererseits wird auch ein schachspieler, der international auf höchstem niveau spielt, nicht auf die idee kommen, laktat messen zu lassen.
> dein vergleich hinkt. mir ist absolut schleierhaft, wieso man beim trail was mit laktatdiagnostik erreichen will (über ne erläuterung würde ich mich freuen).
> 
> und auf ähnlichem niveau findet diese suche nach ner formel statt, um wieder die kurve zum thema zu kriegen.



Du vergleichst Sportarten wie Trial und Leichathletik mit Schach und wirfst mir vor, dass mein Vergleich hinken würde?

mal schauen, ob ich es erklären kann. Bin kein Biologe, Trainer oder Sportwissenschaftler.
Über Laktattests kannst du z.B. bestimmen, wann ein Sportler vom aeroben in den anaeroben Stoffwechsel kommt. Anhand dieser Schwelle (Wechsel von aerobe in anaeroben Stoffwechsel) können Fachleute, nicht ich, bestimmen wie der Trainigszustand eines Sportlers ist und durch geeignete Traingspläne kann dann hier eine Leistungssteigerung erfolgen. Natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.

Ist ein Sportler übertrainiert, steigt der Laktatwert sehr viel schneller an, als normal. So dass man anhand regelmäßiger Tests auch feststellen kann, ob der Sportler zu viel trainiert und lieber mal eine Pause einlegen sollte.

Es ist einfach eine Kontrolle, ob der eingeschlagene Weg der richtige ist. Und man im Zweifel rechtzeitig reagieren kann und nach ner verkorksten WM sich dann nicht fragen muss "Warum hats heute nicht geklappt..."

Natürlich spielt das alles bei "Hobbytrialern" nicht so die große Rolle. Aber wer Trial professionel betreibt, sollte sich imho über solche Themen schon Gedanken machen.


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2007)

ich mach's kurz: wenn trial eine aerobe sportart wär, dann wär unter umständen an deiner argumentation was dran. 
angesichts der tatsache, dass die koordination, und nicht die ausdauer entscheidend ist, ist das ganze oben gesagt ebenso relevant wie für nen schachspieler. 
bzw. ebenso relevant wie eine formel für rahmengeometrien zu entwerfen.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Oktober 2007)

insane schrieb:


> Warum? Ist in anderen Sportarten gang und gäbe. Auch ein 100 Meter Sprinter lässt sich regelmäßig untersuchen, obwohl er doch _nur_ geradeaus rennen muss. Ich denke insbesondere in der Saisonplanung würde sich im Trial noch viel optimieren lassen. Traingspläne so aufzustellen, dass man beim Saisonhighlight optimal eingestellt ist. Und um vernünftige Trainingspläne aufzustellen, ist es einfach absolut erforderlich, dass man weiß in welcher körperlichen Verfassung ein Sportler ist und man von Zeit zu Zeit kontrolliert ob alles im grünen Bereich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über mögliche Spätfolgen durch fehlendes Ausgleichstraining gehts hier doch gar nich... und es geht auch nich um Leichtathletik oder sonstige Sportarten, wo Leistungsdiagnostik, Sportmedizin/-wissenschaft usw. wirklich ne wichtige Rolle spielt und schon seit Jahren zum Geschäft gehört! Da werden ja jetz Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen und es is wie gesagt wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen, wenn man Trial mit Leistungsdiagnostik oder Wissenschaft allg. in Verbindung bringt. Über neue Materialien oder Geometrien kann man diskutieren, aber Physik... also bitte... Möcht gar nich wissen, wie hier die Kommentare ausgefallen wären, wenn wir in nem BMX-Forum wären... da hätt selbst der größte newb oder Leichtbaufetischist einfach nur gelacht... aber beim bmx spielt des Material ja noch weniger ne Rolle als beim Trial.. von daher..

Ich geh jetz mal meine Palme wedeln.. Die Formel _v=s/t_ bzw. _t=s/v _dürfte ja aus dem Physikunterricht bekannt sein... wenn ich jetz meine 30cm lange Palme mit ner gemütlichen Geschwindigkeit von 0,001 ms^-1 wedle, dann bin ich theortisch nach t=s/v = 0,3m/0,001ms^-1 = 300s = 5min fertig! Der einzige Wert, der hier bissl von der Realität abweicht, ist die ziemlich niedrige Geschwindigkeit! 
Da ich ja aufm Klo dann auch noch mal paar Minuten brauch, sollt ich vielleicht noch den "Klospühlung drücken und Hose wieder hochziehen" Rundungskoeffizienten in die Formel miteinbauen?


----------



## insane (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Über mögliche Spätfolgen durch fehlendes Ausgleichstraining gehts hier doch gar nich... und es geht auch nich um Leichtathletik oder sonstige Sportarten, wo Leistungsdiagnostik, Sportmedizin/-wissenschaft usw. wirklich ne wichtige Rolle spielt und schon seit Jahren zum Geschäft gehört! Da werden ja jetz Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen und es is wie gesagt wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen, wenn man Trial mit Leistungsdiagnostik oder Wissenschaft allg. in Verbindung bringt. Über neue Materialien oder Geometrien kann man diskutieren, aber Physik... also bitte... Möcht gar nich wissen, wie hier die Kommentare ausgefallen wären, wenn wir in nem BMX-Forum wären... da hätt selbst der größte newb oder Leichtbaufetischist einfach nur gelacht... aber beim bmx spielt des Material ja noch weniger ne Rolle als beim Trial.. von daher..
> 
> Ich geh jetz mal meine Palme wedeln.. Die Formel _v=s/t_ bzw. _t=s/v _dürfte ja aus dem Physikunterricht bekannt sein... wenn ich jetz meine 30cm lange Palme mit ner gemütlichen Geschwindigkeit von 0,001 ms^-1 wedle, dann bin ich theortisch nach t=s/v = 0,3m/0,001ms^-1 = 300s = 5min fertig! Der einzige Wert, der hier bissl von der Realität abweicht, ist die ziemlich niedrige Geschwindigkeit!
> Da ich ja aufm Klo dann auch noch mal paar Minuten brauch, sollt ich vielleicht noch den "Klospühlung drücken und Hose wieder hochziehen" Rundungskoeffizienten in die Formel miteinbauen?



tolle argumente, hast mich restlos überzeugt...


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du nach dubbels posts die Sache nich verstanden hast, dann doch hoffentlich spätestens nach meinem...

Bin übrigens fertig!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Oktober 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> (weniger im forum abhängen)² + mehr rad fahren * arctan(lenkwinkel) = krasse Kante hart getippt


----------



## jockie (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass dieser Thread (~33 Antworten in 6h) hier die Antwortenfrequenz dieses Threads (33 Antworten in ~ 14 Tagen) noch übersteigt.


----------



## insane (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Wenn du nach dubbels posts die Sache nich verstanden hast, dann doch hoffentlich spätestens nach meinem...
> 
> Bin übrigens fertig!



genau, deshalb werden auch bei Sprintern Laktattest gemacht. Ist ja auch voll die aerobe Sportart  

Und du bist schon fertig mit Palme wedeln? Hat ja überhaupt keine Ausdauer der Mensch 

P.S. mir geht es hier nicht darum irgendjemanden an die Karre zu fahren. Ich kann nur nicht nachvollziehen, warum wir Trialer nicht von Erfahrungen und Wissen aus anderen Sportarten profitieren sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Denn der Fahrer wird einfach gegen die Kante holzen und son krassen bounce vom Hinterrad bekommen, dass er trotzdem hochkommt!
> (ich hab grad viel Zeit)



@chrisking: ich zitier mich mal selber 





luckygambler schrieb:


> zufriedenstellend wären koeffizienten die unabhängig sind von der geschwindigkeit und dem winkel.



wenn du soviel zeit hast, dann hast du auch genug zeit um auch zu lesen was geschrieben wurde.

und die frage ist auch nicht ob man irgendwo hochkommt oder nicht. wie kommste drauf chrisking? das musst du jetzt auch mal erklären.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mir leider auch nicht vorstellen das von den BMX oder Skateboard Profahrern jemals einer Laktatproben abgegeben hat. Die Leute steigen einfach aufs Rad bzw. Board, gehn Fahren und haben Spass dabei und so sollte es sein.
Klar kann man anhand dieser Proben vieles erkennen aber ob das beim Trial so eine große Rolle spielt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich glaube da steht das Talent an erster Stelle.


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Deiner Sache fertig bist, dann sag mal bescheid. Und danach hab ich ne neue Aufgabe für Dich, da darfst Du dann berechnen wie gross die Warscheinlichkeit ist dass ich an nem Samstag abend ne Alte in der Disco abschleppe... als Einfluss-Variablen nehmen wir Promille Wert, Körpergeruch und letzte Selbstbefriedigung...  :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso? war doch nett gemeint. klang fast so wie ne einladung auf die nächste studentenpoardy!


----------



## ecols (22. Oktober 2007)

hab ich mir auch schonmal überlegt.. allerdings bin ich der meinung dass es nciht modellierbar ist, weil der fahrer einen zu großen einfluss aufs gesamtsystem hat (schwerpunkt). außerdem gibts beim tippen 2 milliarden verschiedene techniken, die alle unterschiedliche positionen und bewegungen des fahrers verlangen..

vergiss also deine formel.. wenn du eine finden würdest wäre das ein so spezieller spezialfall dass sie eh nie anwendbar wäre.. letztendlich musst du eh ausm gefühl tippen, und da kannst du ne formel haben wie du willst, fühlen musst dus trotzdem..

=> radlen.

ja, ich bin mathematiker.. und? bin ich jetzt ein nerd? - vielleicht..


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Oktober 2007)

ich denke auch, dass der ständig variierende antippwinkel ( man kricht ja nich immer den selben winkel an die wand getippt) nen größeren einfluss hat als der radstand, also hat vielleicht das etwas längere rad im mittel nen vorteil, vielleicht gehn 7 von 10 tippern besser aber für den einen "normtipp" hat das sicher keine aussagekraft, da kann auch locker das 1060 rad mal besser schnippsen als das 1090er, weil man halt mal durch zufall nen besseren winkel bekommt.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2007)

insane schrieb:


> genau, deshalb werden auch bei Sprintern Laktattest gemacht. Ist ja auch voll die aerobe Sportart


wer misst bei sprintern laktat?





insane schrieb:


> P.S. mir geht es hier nicht darum irgendjemanden an die Karre zu fahren. Ich kann nur nicht nachvollziehen, warum wir Trialer nicht von Erfahrungen und Wissen aus anderen Sportarten profitieren sollen.


dann lass das laktat-thema lieber weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> außerdem gibts beim tippen 2 milliarden verschiedene techniken, die alle unterschiedliche positionen und bewegungen des fahrers verlangen..



ja? ich kenne nur eine: das vr geht senkrecht entlang der mauer nach oben, das hr rollt am boden richtung mauer.
das tretlager fährt dadurch auch (je nach geo) einen ganz bestimmten weg ab. immer wieder, bei jedem tippen und bei jedem piloten. der pilot bestimmt lediglich, welchen teil dieses vordefinierten weges er abrollt.


----------



## florianwagner (22. Oktober 2007)

nein, der körper des "piloten" macht dabei eine vorwärtsbewegung (aktiv) und dadurch schiebt sich der dicke arsch nach vorne-oben. das rad rammt gar nicht so hart gegen die wand wie viele das vielleicht denken werden.


----------



## luckygambler (22. Oktober 2007)

die bewegung des piloten interessiert ja auch keinen.


----------



## V!RUS (22. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> is ja schon lächerlich genug, dass Joachim Will oder wie der heisst beim Training vom _bikes in motion_ Team Blutabnahmen gemacht hat.. lol hab da mal auf der Seite ein Bild gesehen... den genauen Hintergrund kenn ich jetz natürlich nich, aber es sah trotzdem lächerlich aus.. "hohoooo wir sind das professionelle _bikes in motion_ Team und mithilfe von Blutabnahmen und Leistungstests während des Trainings - die wir sofort vor Ort mithilfe eines Laptops ausgewertet haben - konnten wir genaue Rückschlüsse auf den momentanen Leistungsstand ziehen, Leistungssteigerungen mithilfe von Diagrammen veranschaulichen und letztendlich das Training auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse der Fahrer abstimmen.." blablablaba lol



 Ich finde auch, der Sport sollte mal dabei bleiben, dass es einem Spaß macht. Wenn ich Wettkämpfe erfolgreich fahren will und dafür nebenbei in die Muckibude geh, dann hat das sicher noch Sinn. Ab einem gewissen Level macht es sicher auch Sinn, die Techniken nochmal zu perfektionieren und vielleicht hier und da was zu verändern oder was auszuprobieren. Naja, bei Ohrläppchen durchstechen und Laktatwerte oder sonst was zu ermitteln hörts meiner Meinung nach auf. 

Nebenbei: Ich dope regelmäßig und mir hilft's. Probiert's doch auch einmal!


----------



## zoowaerter (22. Oktober 2007)

Macht mal weiter! Hatte eine schöne Zeit beim Lesen


----------



## isah (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe weil du so gelacht hast.

//EDIT:


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Oktober 2007)

Für den Biketrial eine Formel zu errechnen ist in etwa so realistisch wie eine anleitung für die liebe zu erstellen.


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> die bewegung des piloten interessiert ja auch keinen.



das lässt mich vermuten, dass du die gesamte problematik bzw. die kritik an deiner idee überhaupt nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## luckygambler (23. Oktober 2007)

noch nie was von kamasutra gehört? :-D


----------



## elhefe (23. Oktober 2007)

Es dürfte wohl auf ein mathematisches Modell hinauslaufen, welches auf einigen Naturgesetzen beruht, die über dreihundert Jahre alt sind.

Bei der Optimierung dürfte herauskommen, dass je länger der Radstand, desto höher kann man tippen. Man sollte dann noch einige limitierende Nebenbedingungen einbauen (z.B. Körperhöhe des Fahrers), sonst  läuft´s auf nen unendlich großen Radstand hinaus, mit dem man unendlich hoch tippen kann. Dann spielt auch der Winkel der Bewegung, mit der das Rad auf die Kante trifft, keine Rolle mehr.

Es gibt sicherlich so etwas wie ein Normtipper, man muss ihn nur können. Aber misst schon winkel und Anfahrgeschwindigkeit beim Trialen, um diesen auszuführen.

Andere, nicht mathematische Einflussgrößen, sind bspw. schnellkraft, koordination,... zusammmengefasst: Talent

Auf jeden Fall ne spaßige Aufgabe, sich damit zu bschäftigen. Auch wenn Spaß meistens recht sinnfrei ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (23. Oktober 2007)

also: eine ermittlung des zusammenhangs zwischen radstand und bewegungslinie des tretlagers beim tippen, hat ergeben, dass bei einem sprung von 1040 auf 1090 das tretlager nur knapp einen prozent mehr an höhe gewinnt! dieses ergebnis unterstützt nun nicht die aussagen, dass man mit einem längeren radstand deutlich besser tippen könnte, denn 1% sind nicht deutlich! allerdings widerlegt es die aussage auch nicht. ist es vl doch nur eine vermutung mit dem langen radstand? kann sich jemand vorstellen (ohne zahlenmässige angabe) wieso ein langer radstand nun effektiver beim tippen sein könnte?

edit
möglicherweise möchte man einfach nur gerne weiter weg von der mauer sein, da es sonst schenll eng werden könnte oben an der kante? 
schliesslich hat man auch gerne ein klein wenig tempo drauf...


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. Oktober 2007)

mit nem längeren radstand haste nen flacheren anprallwinkel wenn du den gleichen punkt an der wand tippst, wenn du also mit nem sehr kurzen rad an ne sehr hohe wand tippst, muss ja dein vorderrad noch 50 cm die wand hochfahren, mal übertrieben gesagt, ich denk es is schon von vorteil möglichst nahe an die kante zu tippen.
und davon abgesehn, is dann das HR bei nem längeren radstand weiter von der wand weg und bei nem kurzen radstand sehr nahe dran, was auch dazu führen kann, dass es durch die horizontale bewegung gegen die wand schlägt...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Oktober 2007)

Und noch mal...... Wie wäre es mit einfach aufs Trialbike steigen und fahren gehn und sich über solche Sachen keine Gedanken machen?


----------



## elhefe (23. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Und noch mal...... Wie wäre es mit einfach aufs Trialbike steigen und fahren gehn und sich über solche Sachen keine Gedanken machen?



Da wär ich dabei


----------



## zoowaerter (23. Oktober 2007)

macht es doch auch ein bisschen philosophisch: die apperzeption des subjekts durch murus (lat. sic.!), steht in einem relativen alterationsverhältnis zu dem trägerobjekt.


----------



## luckygambler (23. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Und noch mal...... Wie wäre es mit einfach aufs Trialbike steigen und fahren gehn und sich über solche Sachen keine Gedanken machen?



ich übe hier nur schonmal für mein späteres berufsleben. auch sein köpfchen muss man trainieren, verstehste das?
vl ist es bei dir auch auch mal soweit, ich wette du hast von der welt noch nicht viel mitbekommen so wie du redest. wie alt warst du nochmal? werd erwachsen und halt dich bitte raus wenn sich erwachsene mal ans eingemachte machen, ok?
gruss


----------



## isah (23. Oktober 2007)

zum Glueck sind wir im Internet, ne?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> ich übe hier nur schonmal für mein späteres berufsleben. auch sein köpfchen muss man trainieren, verstehste das?
> vl ist es bei dir auch auch mal soweit, ich wette du hast von der welt noch nicht viel mitbekommen so wie du redest. wie alt warst du nochmal? werd erwachsen und halt dich bitte raus wenn sich erwachsene mal ans eingemachte machen, ok?
> gruss



Die Frage lautet eher wie alt bist du KLEINER? Ich glaube in sachen Technik machst du mir kein Stück was vor so mal ich schon ne Zeit lang in so einem Beruf arbeite und mich nicht mehr darauf vorbereiten muss. Außerdem setze ich meine Ideen wenigstens um statt lange darüber zu reden  Beweise dafür findest du in meinem Fotoalbum genug auch wenn es nur ein Teil davon ist.


----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> also: eine ermittlung des zusammenhangs zwischen radstand und bewegungslinie des tretlagers beim tippen, hat ergeben, dass bei einem sprung von 1040 auf 1090 das tretlager nur knapp einen prozent mehr an höhe gewinnt!


sag mal: war das jetzt zielstellung deines threads? unabhängig von der physik einfach nur distanzen / winkel zu quantifizieren?



luckygambler schrieb:


> kann sich jemand vorstellen (ohne zahlenmässige angabe) wieso ein langer radstand nun effektiver beim tippen sein könnte?


wie lautet denn deine formel? dann könnte man rechenweg und ergebnis diskutieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (24. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> sag mal: war das jetzt zielstellung deines threads? unabhängig von der physik einfach nur distanzen / winkel zu quantifizieren?
> 
> 
> wie lautet denn deine formel? dann könnte man rechenweg und ergebnis diskutieren...



hallo! ich bin des öfteren auf die aussage gestossen, dass man mit einem längeren radstand besser tippen könne. 20zoll fahrer mit denen ich hin und wieder mal unterwegs bin, haben mir dies bestätigt. ich selber habe mich gefragt warum das so ist. und diese frage möcht ich mir eben beantworten. 

als ich noch fussgänger war habe ich mich immer gefragt wie verdammt nochmal die jungs mit dem bike höher springen können als ich zu fuss?
die antwort weis sich mitlerweile:

die sprungbewegung (egal ob bunnyhop rollend oder tretend, vom hr aus oder beim tippen) setzt sich aus 2 komponenten zusammen. die eine ist der sprung des piloten aus seinen beinen heraus. das ist vergleichbar mit einem fussgänger, der vom boden aus abspringt. mit dieser  kraft dürfte der biker höchstens so hoch kommen wie der fussgänger. hinzu kommt aber eine andere kraft, die zweite komponente: durch reissen des lenkers zur hüfte bewirkt der biker, dass sich sein bike senkrecht aufstellt. das tretlager wandert mit nach oben. mit dem gewissen timing und feingefühl gelingt es ihm selber abzuspringen wobei sich der boden unter seinen füssen, ebenfalls nach oben bewegt. diese beiden kräfte zusammen machen im endeffekt die sprunghöhe aus(mal abgesehen vom heranziehen das bikes an den körper in der luft). 
das ist so als wenn du von dienem kumpel huckepack abspringst und er dich zusätzlich auch noch nach oben drückt. leider ist der faktor pilot dabei sowas von unberechenbar, dass mir eine genaue analyse bisher immer  unmöglich schien. im moment des tippens ist dies anders: das vr,hr und insbesondere das tretlager fahren einen ganz bestimmten weg ab. 

hier kann man die zweite komponente genau analysieren, wobei man die erste komponente natürlichimmer noch nicht weiss. die tatsache, dass komponente 1 plus komponente 2 gleich der gesammtkomponente sind, erlaubt es uns hier die beiden komponenten voneinander getrennt zu betrachten. dabei hat die erste komponente nichts mit der zweiten zu tun (in dem moment des tippens) das sieht man leicht ein, denn wenn das bike unter einem schneller nach oben schnellt, dann kann der pilot diese kraft auch nutzen, weil er ja in die gleiche richtung abspringen will. 

ich habe mich gefragt ob der radstand sich möglicherweise so direkt auf diese zweite (messbare) komponente auswirkt. die rechnung kommt bald. sowie eine begründung wieso heavymetals letzter post vermutlich genau ins schwarze getroffen hat! 

wenn man keine rail, sondern eine hohe wand hochtippen will, bei der man die kante ohnehin nicht mehr antippen kann, dann tippt man einfach die wand an. 
wieso und warum dann der radstand (nach bisherigen ergebinssen) uninteressant zu sein scheint, wird meine formel ebenfalls zeigen. 

ich weiss jetzt nicht wie der fahrer heisst dessen videos hier regelmässig gepostet werden (sein name taucht nicht auf in seinen vids), aber ich meine den jungen mit der brille, der zu jedem t-shirt den passenden rahmen zu haben scheint, endgeile manuals fährt und auch gerne die wandantippt (auch ausm manual heraus). 
ich halte seine technik für optimal. weiss einer was für nen radstand der kerl bevorzugt? und kann mir jemand sagen wie er heisst, damit sein name endlich in meinem vid-archiv auftaucht?

so zu den tipps, dass ich lieber mal aufs rad steigen sollte, eine kurze erklärung. ich bin fast jeden tag auf meinem bike und es macht mir viel spass. ich werde niemals so gut sein wie ihr das steht fest, ich bin neuling und ihr schon seit jahren dabei. das interessiert mich auch nicht. ich freue mich sogar für euch. da der tag ja 24 stunden hat, könnt ihr euch siche rvrostellen, dass auch ein paar stunden für andere dinge übrig bleiben. 

@msc-trialer: ich kann dich nicht ernst nehmen, denn du sagst erstmal ein paar jahre praxis aufm buckel, und dann eine analyse. was du mit deiner jahrelangen trialerfahrung hier tust ist den dicken markieren. jedem das seine


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> was du mit deiner jahrelangen trialerfahrung hier tust ist den dicken markieren



Das dürfte wohl eher auf dich zutreffen. Jemand der es so nötig hat sein Wissen hier im Forum noch in einem eigenem Thread mitteilen zu müssen ist in meinen Augen ein armes Würstchen. Und ernst nehmen musst du mich auch nicht. Da leg ich bei dir keinen Wert drauf. Ist sowieso besser wenn einen Leute unterschätzen und wieso das besser ist brauch ich dir nicht zu sagen weil du es eh nicht kapieren würdest  Respekt gebührt hier im Forum z.B den Leuten die jedes mal wieder aufs neue hier geile Videos posten und mit ihrem fahrerischen Leistungen glänzen denn das ist der einzige Grund hier noch ins Forum rein zu schauen. Leb dich ruhig noch bißl hier aus und schreib weiter deinen Müll hier rein, zur Belustigung taugt das alle mal


----------



## luckygambler (24. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Das dürfte wohl eher auf dich zutreffen. Jemand der es so nötig hat sein Wissen hier im Forum noch in einem eigenem Thread mitteilen zu müssen ist in meinen Augen ein armes Würstchen.



okay zugegeben: mit dem überaus abstrakten "satz von pythagoras" und der abgefahrenen "wurzelfunktion" kann man echt so ein mieser angeber sein.  du hast mich enttarnt!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (24. Oktober 2007)

ICH WILL MEHR DAVON  

Es gibt kein großes Genie ohne einen Schuß Verrücktheit. (Aristoteles)


----------



## noob-rider (24. Oktober 2007)

Und die Erde ist doch rund 
Galileo Galilei  im Sterbebett!
irgendwie ist es so dass hier 2 differenzen aufeinander stoßen, die gewisses unverständnis füreinander zeigen.
interessant zu verfolgen.


----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2007)

ich find's fast unerträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (24. Oktober 2007)

mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diesen thread auch für mehr oder weniger unsinnig halte hier mal ein kleiner einwurf:

du sagst, dass das tretlager immer einen bestimmten weg abfährt, soweit geb ich dir recht. das problem ist nur, dass du in deiner betrachtung davon ausgehst, dass das rad ohne fahrer die kante beim beschreiben dieses weges auch alleine tippen könnte. den aspekt, dass jeder fahrer unterschiedlich stark zum heranfahren an die wand/kante das vorderrad zusätzlich an die kante drückt, lässt du völlig außen vor. zu dem spielen reifendruck (vr & hr) und wenn du willst auch gabelmaterial eine rolle - ich könnte dir noch tausend einflußfaktoren nennen, die deine herangehensweise zum scheitern bringen werden.

ich denke diese aufgabe, die du dir in deinem übermut des begonnenen studium selbst gestellt hast, ist fast einer akademischen arbeit würdig. solche zusammenhänge sind nicht einfach mal flux dahergedacht...

also, glaub den anderen und schwing dich aufs rad. ich kann nur von mir sprechen - leute die mir vor geraumer zeit tippen erklären wollten hatten die technik gut raus, aber ich konnte anfangs kein wort davon umsetzen. trial theorien sind gut und schön, aber sie bringen einen nicht weiter. Bei mir sind ums tippen auch schon mal naturwissenschaftliche gedanken gekreist, aber nur zum verständnis und nicht mit dem ziel einer göttlichen formel.

grüße


----------



## luckygambler (24. Oktober 2007)

ja logo axel! ich suche keine zauberformel für trial. 
ich versuche die daten welche die geometrie angeben zum beispiel radstand, kettenstrebenlänger, lenkerhöhe, usw.  in grössen zu ÜBERSETZEN, die man sich besser vorstellen kann. zum beispiel die länge eines "hebels". jeder kann sich gut vorstellen, dass ein längerer hebel die wirkende kraft vergrössert. 

du kannst an einem rennwagen zum beispiel an den spoilern die höhe, fläche und neigungswinkel ändern. was einen aber interessiert sind die auswirkungen dieser veränderung. niemand vesteht es wenn man sagt der winkel ist um soviel grad vegrössert.
wenn es aber heisst: "dadurch ist der abtrieb um 30% gesteigert worden", weiss sofort jeder, dass der wagen besser am boden haftet.

das ist die idee.
gruss


----------



## luckygambler (24. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen!
> aus eigenem interesse habe ich es mir zur aufgabe gemacht die geometrien verschiedener bikes mal genauer unter die lupe zu nehmen. als erstes wollte ich dabei die aufwärtsbeschleunigung beim tippen als funktion der geschwindigkeit und des radstandes aufstellen. es geht also um die frage wie stark wirkt sich der radstand beim tippen auf die sprunghöhe aus.
> gruss



ich gebe zu nen fehler gemacht zu haben. so durfte ich das nicht schreiben. klar kann ich schlecht berechnen wie hoch ich im endeffekt springen werde oder ähnliches. 
ich habe wohl auch den fehler gemacht mich zu sehr auf meine aussagen zu versteifen. mein vorangegangener post hat hoffendlich verdeutlicht worum es mir geht.


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Oktober 2007)

mit wem redest du eigentlich?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> mit wem redest du eigentlich?



Na mit sich selber  Ich glaube das nennt man dann Geniewahn


----------



## elhefe (24. Oktober 2007)

Folgender Plan:

Forschungsgelder bei der Deutschen Forschungsgemeinschaft (DFG) beantragen und einen eigenen Sonderforschungsbereich (SFB) Trial gründen.

Dann Formel entwickeln. Beim Ergebnis bleiben zwei denkbare Fälle.

1. Die Idee war schei.sse und die Formel funzt nicht und bringt keinen komerziellen Nutzen. Das ist dann Pech, aber der Forschungsstandort Deutschland wurde gestärkt.

2. Die Idee war doch nicht so schei.sse, die Formel funzt. Im Fall einer möglichen komerziellen Nutzung wird irgendein Asiat (vermutlich Deng) sie Dir schneller klauen, als Du das Wort Trial aussprechen kannst.

So oder so. Alle gewinnen. Deutschland als Wissenschaftsstandort, die Forenmitglieder aufgrund des erhöhten Amüsements, Trialer allgemein, weil es dann den optimalen und billigen, weil von Chinesischen Kindern geschweißten, Tipprahmen gibt, und und und... Und natürlich Du, luckygambler, weil Du Ehrgeiz gezeigt hast, obwohl alle die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Unterfangens bezweifeln (auch ich )  aber ich hoffe, Du hast eine Menge Spaß.

Besten Gruß


----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2007)

und ich schreib dir das erforderliche gutachten für den antrag.


----------



## luckygambler (24. Oktober 2007)

am wochenende gibts neues futter für die diskussion! bin mal gespannt was rauskommt *g*


----------



## misanthropia (25. Oktober 2007)

ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen weil da echt vieles bei ist das nicht interessiert, von daher kann es zu dopplungen kommen.

also ich würde anfangen mit 3 Polbahnen, den naben und dem Tretlager und dass ganze erstmal nur Kinematisch betrachten. Du willst ja an die Geometrie ran, insofern könnten beschleunigungen etc da gar nicht rein passen. Dann musst du ja auch quasi Fahrfehler betrachten, unsaubere oder sogar individuelle Fahrtechniken, denke nicht dass es geht. 
Dazu würde ich mir von einem guten Fahrer einen Tipper liefern lassen, daran kannst du dann den Tippwinkel abmessen/ schätzen.

Das Problem an der Gleichung ist dass du diese Bewegung nicht auf einen Punkt zusammenfassen kannst, daher brauchst du 3 variablen oder wenigstens 2, also Abstand Nabe(n) zu tretlager. dann kannst du denke ich an Formeln für die Polbahnen rankommen. 

Das Ergebnis stelle ich mir so vor, dass du anhand der Unterschiedlichen Längen dann die unterschiedlichen bahnen darstellen kannst bzw abbilden und abschätzen welche geometrie sich wie auswirkt.

Dynamisch betrachtet ists mri schleierhaft wie du an beschleunigungen rankommen willst. Die Richtungen sind ja recht leicht herauszufinden. da wird dir nur die Umrechnung bleiben von Bildschirmweg auf Realmaße. Ich kann nicht ippen, ich fahre 20" ud habe es nie versucht daher kann ich nicht sagen wann die Kraft aufgebracht wird. 
Ich dneke dennoch, dass du mit der geometrischen Betrachtung viel aussagekräftigere Daten bekommst als über eine Dynamische.

aber coole Idee, finde ich ganz lustig, wenn ich das auch nicht machen würde, da Integrier ich lieber 

ps: oder du beginst mit dem auf "hindernisse raufrollen" weil das von der Bewegung her einfacher ist. bei Tippen hast du einen Schwänker in der Bewegung des Vorderrades.


----------

